# Taskmanager



## Friedemann (10. April 2004)

Wie kann ich mein Programm so verstecken, dass 
man nicht im Taskmanager unter Anwendungen sieht?

Ich benutze Borland C++ Builder 1

DANKE


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. April 2004)

Garnichts, *geht nicht*, unerwünscht !

... und was möchten wir den böses programmieren, das nicht sichtbar sein soll?

(Wir fördern keine Projekte, wo der Verdacht illegaller Aktivität besteht!)


----------



## Friedemann (10. April 2004)

Ein Programm, welches im Hintergrund läuft und sofort Alarm schlägt,
wenn eine Verbindung ins Internet erfolgt!

Is das denn so Böse ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. April 2004)

Und wieso darf das nicht im Taskmanager sein *confused'* .


----------



## stephanl (10. April 2004)

hmm, versprichst Du, dass es nichts "böses" ist?

Dann sage ich es Dir, aber ich übernehme keine Verantwortung.


----------



## Friedemann (10. April 2004)

! Ja es ist nichts Böses
Ich verspreche es !
Es ist kein Virus kein
Trojaner kein Worm
oder sonst irgentwas
böses es ist nur ein 
Programm, welches
die Internetverbindung
überwacht !


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Lindner _
> *Und wieso darf das nicht im Taskmanager sein *confused'* . *



Noch auf Antwort wartet!

Wir dürfen hier keine illegalen Sachen unterstützen!

Also? Welchen plausiblen Grund sollte es geben ein Programm aus dem Taskmanger zu entfernen?


----------



## Friedemann (10. April 2004)

Dieses Programm soll im HINTERGRUND laufen,
damit es nicht Nervt und kaum auffällt, weil es sonst
immer stören würde.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. April 2004)

Dann redest Du vom Tray , bzw. der Taskleiste , aber nicht vom Taskmanager, weil den Taskmanager sieht man nur, wenn man STRG + ALT + ENFT drücklt!


----------



## Friedemann (10. April 2004)

Dieses Programm soll ständig im HINTERGRUND laufen.
Und es soll so unauffällig wie möglich sein, weil
es sonst stören würde!


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. April 2004)

Stichwort Service. Solche Dienstprogramme laufen im Hintergrund und werden nicht in den Anwendungen des Taskmanagers angezeigt. Überhaupt stehen im Taskmanager nur die Programme als "Anwendungen", die in der Taskleiste aufgeführt sind oder eine Benutzerschnittstelle haben.
Hintergrundanwendungen und Dienstprogramme laufen unter der Registerkarte "Prozesse".

Ein vollständiges Verstecken vor dem Taskmanager ist nicht möglich und ergibt auch absolut keinen Sinn.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (10. April 2004)

.. wenn man einen Trojaner bauen will, ergibt das schon einen Sinn ...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian Wramba _
> *.. wenn man einen Trojaner bauen will, ergibt das schon einen Sinn ...  *



Weswegen ich auch so hartnäckig nachhake, weil ich sehe es partou nicht ein, das Trojaner Entwickler hier *eventuell* Support kriegen könnten!


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian Wramba _
> *.. wenn man einen Trojaner bauen will, ergibt das schon einen Sinn ...  *


Sinn mag das in dem Fall schon geben, aber dadurch wird es trotzdem nicht möglich.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (10. April 2004)

Mit Delphi kann man so einen Müll fabrizieren, soweit ich weiß... (also ganz verstecken) ...


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. April 2004)

Aber selbst da geht das nur für Windows 9x/ME, soweit ich weiß. Und die sind ja laut MS selbst schon zu unsicher. Für Windows NT sollte das nicht mehr möglich sein, weil da ja im Gegensatz zu 9x/ME im Taskmanager die Registerkarte "Prozesse" dazugekommen ist.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (10. April 2004)

> Stichwort Service. Solche Dienstprogramme laufen im Hintergrund und werden nicht in den Anwendungen des Taskmanagers angezeigt.


Das stimmt so nicht ganz Dario, ein Dienst ist sehr wohl im Taskmanager ersichtlich, das ist ja auch nix anderes als eine Anwendung.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Daniel Toplak _
> *Das stimmt so nicht ganz Dario, ein Dienst ist sehr wohl im Taskmanager ersichtlich, das ist ja auch nix anderes als eine Anwendung.
> 
> Gruß Homer *



Ich hab ja auch nie behauptet, dass die gar nicht mehr im Taskmanager auftauchen würden. Nur eben nicht in der Liste der Anwendungen, sondern in der Liste der Prozesse:


> Stichwort Service. Solche Dienstprogramme laufen im Hintergrund und werden *nicht in den Anwendungen des Taskmanagers* angezeigt.
> Hintergrundanwendungen und Dienstprogramme laufen unter der *Registerkarte "Prozesse".*


----------



## Daniel Toplak (11. April 2004)

> Ich hab ja auch nie behauptet, dass die gar nicht mehr im Taskmanager auftauchen würden. Nur eben nicht in der Liste der Anwendungen, sondern in der Liste der Prozesse:


Sorry, dann hab ich dich missverstanden.

Gruß Homer


----------



## MC Breit (11. April 2004)

Hmm..

Also, warum ist jemand der Sein programm als Prozess mit CreateProccess() aufbauen will in euren augen immer gelich ein Hacker oder sonstiges?

Das macht denke ich sehr oft sinn, öfters als man denkt, immer dann wenn eine anwendung
a) nicht sofort ersichtlich sein soll (zB aus sicherheitsgründen)
b) Nicht bei einem Fehler bei dem der user reflexartig alles beendet mit gekillt werden soll
c) Man nicht will das seine anwendung zb in Trojanern wie Optix, ProRat usw. ohne gute kenntnisse ersichtbar ist und beendet werden kann.

Und es ist mit jeder programmiersprache möglich, ein Programm komplett aus dem taskmanager zu entfernen, das nennt sich dann einen Exploit des TaskManagers ausnutzen.
Dazu muss man allerding soweit ich weiß in die rechenzeit verteilung eingreifen.


----------



## stephanl (11. April 2004)

Ich habs geschafft, allerdings hat Dein Programm dann keinen Titel mehr, ich habe dann Fullscreen gemacht, da ich sowiso nicht die Windows Styles verwenden wollte -> Titel Löschen ;-)


----------



## Friedemann (12. April 2004)

Das hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden:
Wenn ich den Titel löschen, steht im Taskmanager immer noch
"procect1.exe"


----------

